# Just bought a CZ-75B stainless with wood grips



## sernv99

I finally bought my first handgun, brand new in box CZ-75B stainless with wood grips, with 2 16-round mags. It's a gorgeous pistol. $535 was the price. 


I don't know how to upload an image on here. It says to provide the URL for my pic. Huh?? anyway, it's a sweet looking gun. I hope to put some rounds in it next week.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I love the look of those guns. They are very sexy looking guns. Follow the link on how to post pics, I want to see it! 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=112822#post112822

-Jeff-


----------



## sernv99

here ya go:


----------



## sernv99

the wood grips are not that orange looking. I increased the contrast level a little bit, to bring out the stainless color more.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

:drooling::drooling:

Very nice!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy

You are set now with one of the finest made. It's #1 on my list if I ever by another automatic. Good luck with it.:drooling::drooling::supz:


----------



## R.J.Adams

I just looked at one of those today.That is a sweetie. Looking forward to a range report on that baby.


----------



## tekarra

Very nice.
That is my next purchase.


----------



## tschmittel

Very nice:smt023 That is an excellent choice. Give us a range report when you take her shooting. I've heard nothing but great things about cz's.


----------

